# Candy Related savory apps



## chitownchef (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a new client who wants to do passed apps for a launch party for a new line she is launching. Here's the catch: she wants all of the dishes to be savory but wants to tie in a candy theme as well.....she asked about even having somrthing including Pop Rocks. I have a few ideas but would love any ideas anybody else might have. Thanks!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

http://www.cookingissues.com/2009/12/17/like-ketchup-for-chocolate/


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what's her line? 

passed/stationary or both

so look alikes......like a chioga beet sandwiched with chevre wrapped in candy type plastic

cheese pops rolled in various colored shtuff

candied bacon, either brittled or chocolate covered.....

props are going to be key.....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've been thinking about a hybrid between chex mix and caramel corn.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I could see doing something with popcorn....kettle corn with truffle oil 

or something like porcini powder mixed in


----------

